# Informal Shoot - Retirement Party - Tips Appreciated



## PhotoXopher (Sep 23, 2009)

I volunteered myself to photograph a retirement party for one of our co-workers.

I really don't think their expectations are very high, more or less capturing some moments. However I figured I'd take this on as a challenge to myself to do a nice job instead of just doing snapshots like anyone else would probably do.

I'm planning on bringing my D90, SB-400 on a monopod with cable and my Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 if UPS ever gets it to me.

Other equipment I have:
Umbrella kit (2 umbrellas, 2 stands, 2 flash brackets)
Nikon 50mm f/1.8D
Sigma 18-250 f/3.5-5.6

I'm not buying new equipment for this, so that's what I have to work with, any tips or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

